
Take just one teeny-tiny little month off - avalot
https://medium.com/@avalot/take-just-one-teeny-tiny-little-month-off-7696f58d36dc#.1nacv2gj0
======
tbirrell
A question for those who have been around this field longer than I.
Programming is very much a use-it-or-lose-it skill, how would following advice
like this article affect one's proficiency in this industry?

~~~
avalot
I've been programming since I was 8. You can quit for years and pick it right
back up. It's not at all a use-it-or-lose-it skill. It's an intensity skill.
You should get into the flow, and code without regard for the clock once
you're in the zone... but once you get tired, go do something else for a
while.

Life and youth, on the other hand, are use-it-or-lose it. Your proficiency in
the industry is not the point of life. The point of life is to live it. If
you're rested, relaxed, balanced, connected to the world and to your family
and friends, you'll be more successful at life and happiness.

~~~
tbirrell
Sure you could pick it right back up, but you'll have to go through the
learning curve again to pick up whatever the technology of the day is. That is
more what I meant, knowledge becoming outdated, rather than forgetting how to
code.

